# Channel Banner



## Doit2it (Jan 3, 2006)

The channel banner option needs to be incremental or at least have a third setting somewhere between the default 7 seconds (WAY TOO long) and the 1/2 second quick clear (WAY TOO short). Maybe 2.5 seconds? The quick clear would be great if there were such a thing as channel surfing with a Tivo, currently unavailable due to hardware restrictions. 7 seconds is great if you are trying to read the synapsis superimposed over the picture, but way too long if you are only looking at the title or station info before watching the show (or fast forwarding over the intro or advertisements).


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Just so you know, in case you didn't, you can hit 'Clear' and clear the banner immediately.


----------



## Doit2it (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks, yea I did know that. 

Winey voice - "But that's another button I have to push" LOL


----------



## 37bigdon (May 28, 2007)

I agree 100% with Doit2it.


----------

